# Liquid Clen dosage??



## blake7

Hi Guys,

Ive got some questions regarding Clen useage.

Ive just gotten meself some Clen - but its in a liquid form with an eyedropper - Im thinking of my doseage something like this, but Im not sure....Im not sure of the strength of what Im taking tho-

One eyedropper = 200 mcg = 25 drops

1 drop = 8mg

day 1 = 2.5 drops

day 2 = 5

day 3 = 7.5

day 4 = 8

day 5 = 8

day 6 - day 12 = 12.5

day 13 = 8 drops

day 14 = 7.5 drops

day 15 = off

day 16 = off for 2 weeks.

could anyone advise me of my doseage...im wondering if its high enough.? Im up to day 8 and had no bad sides yet.

Also Im not adverse to the odd spliff at night, is this really bad if im taking Clen at the same time.?

Thanks guys. I look forward to your collective wisdom.


----------



## Lauren

I have heard liquid clen is not all its cracked up to be.

I think tablet form is much better!


----------



## ChefX

blake7 use a small dose syringe, drop sizes change via temperature and humididty.

The liquid clen I have used and liquid t3 lab tested 99.5%, I guess it would be the source/supplier that you buy from. But Lauren is right, watch out as some can be under/overdosed... know your source.

no sides? not fat loss? no heat? no shakes? no headaches? (see Laurens post, sounds she right in this case)

spliff and clen? nope just dont overdue it.


----------



## Stu

i agree, with something as potent as clen you don't want to be measuring it using drops.

I managed to pick up a measuring syrigne from a local pharamcy for about a quid, well worth it IMO


----------



## blake7

thanks guys - I'll try a syringe for the measurements.


----------



## wgtnmuscle

we can only get liquid here

i use a inslin syringe

and cycles over 23 days then a 2 week break and start again

day 1 10 + 10 iu

day2 10 + 10 iu

day 3 10 + 10 iu

day 4 20 +20 iu

day 5 20 + 20 iu

day 6 20 + 20iu

day 7 30 +30 iu

day8 30 + 30 iu

day 9 30 + 30 iu

day 10 to 20

40 + 40 Iu

day 21 20+20 Iu

day 22 20 + 20 iu

day 23 20 + 20 iu

then 2 week break and start again


----------



## 3752

i dont think he cares mate seeing as this is a 3yr old post...


----------



## orlandoweb

How many drops are in a iu? I am not going to use a syringe.



wgtnmuscle said:


> we can only get liquid here
> 
> i use a inslin syringe
> 
> and cycles over 23 days then a 2 week break and start again
> 
> day 1 10 + 10 iu
> 
> day2 10 + 10 iu
> 
> day 3 10 + 10 iu
> 
> day 4 20 +20 iu
> 
> day 5 20 + 20 iu
> 
> day 6 20 + 20iu
> 
> day 7 30 +30 iu
> 
> day8 30 + 30 iu
> 
> day 9 30 + 30 iu
> 
> day 10 to 20
> 
> 40 + 40 Iu
> 
> day 21 20+20 Iu
> 
> day 22 20 + 20 iu
> 
> day 23 20 + 20 iu
> 
> then 2 week break and start again


----------

